# Looking for a good Chocolate Stud



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

I am planning on Breeding my Chocolate this spring and am looking for a good Chocolate factored Stud for her. Any one have one? Send me an email at [email protected]


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Where are you located and how far are you willing to travel??


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

I live in central MN. Becker MN to be exact


----------



## cedarsedge (Sep 21, 2006)

go to tntvermillionriverkennels.com they have a very nice choc stud. They are located in Hastings, MN very nice hunting and titled stud. PM me for more info or phone # if interested.

Dan


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

try the O.B. in downtown fargo on a saturday night :beer: lots of them there.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

See if you can get ahold of "Majestic Oaks Dude" out of minnesota. Big stud chocolate, with great titles. PM me if you want more info, i got a pup from a dam he studded an hes doing awsome!


----------

